# Williamsburg/Brooklyn photos are up!



## editor (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm slowly working through the hundreds of photos from my NY trip and have just posted up 80+ pics taken in Brooklyn. Hope you like 'em!    












View the gallery here 
or view thumbnails here 

(As usual, if you spot any typos, please PM me with the details - thanks!)


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 14, 2006)

There's some really beautiful shots in there of places I've come to know very well.

Nice one Ed.


----------



## septic tank (Feb 19, 2006)

Brilliant stuff as always, Mike. I hadn't noticed that bathtub garden, but Fiorello LaGuardia was a populist mayor of the '30s. Some historians argue that FDR cribbed his New Deal reforms from the Little Flower. 

Incidentally, the marching band you snapped at the Marathon appears to be a fraction of the Hungry March Band, a wonderful NYC institution with Williamsburg roots (and the older sibling of a band I've been jamming with called the Rude Mechanical Orchestra).

Dollars to donuts the "Fuck your galleries" sticker was the work of a self-hating hipster or anarchopunk in deep denial about their role in helping Yuppify the neighborhood.


----------



## duvel (Feb 20, 2006)

.....as always,......great photos.


----------

